
Simone Giertz – Meet my giant pair of scissors [video] - CraneWorm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxICCEoiq74
======
GaryNumanVevo
I'm glad to see she's doing better! Her "I had this idea, so I'm just going to
make it" is pretty refreshing and fun to watch come together

